# Windows 7 available for Pre-Order



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 26, 2009)

Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium: Software

Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade: Software

Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional: Software

Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Upgrade: Software

Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate: Software

Amazon.com: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Upgrade: Software


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 26, 2009)

I made a mistake with Vista. I'll never switch again before they issue the first service pack. I need a PC for things like Bibleworks. If I didn't, the whole Vista fiasco would have driven me to 100% mac.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 26, 2009)

I will [probably] take Windows 7 when it hits SP1. Not before.


----------



## Herald (Jun 26, 2009)

My iPhone truly is a gateway drug. I may be getting rid of PC for a Mac. I'm ashamed but happy at the same time.


----------



## caddy (Jun 26, 2009)

WOnder if W7 can be had on ordering a new Laptop?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 26, 2009)

caddy said:


> WOnder if W7 can be had on ordering a new Laptop?



If you purchase Vista on a laptop within this time frame you get a free upgrade. See here


----------



## caddy (Jun 26, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> > WOnder if W7 can be had on ordering a new Laptop?
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## historyb (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow pricey, makes me happy I gave up windows


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 26, 2009)

My operating system is free, and it looks just as snappy as Windows 7 and is 100 times more secure.


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 26, 2009)

You really do not want to go the Windows 7 route. It is just Vista rebranded. Here's some validation: Windows 7 is Windows Vista rebranded

Goto Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu and be free.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 26, 2009)

I like Windows 7 so far. It is much faster than Vista. I am too invested in software to go other routes right now.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow. It does insane things like use a visual interface to access your programs, let you watch t.v. on your computer, and connect your computer to a printer. It can also automatically back-up your system and you can use WindowsXP compatible software with this Windows7. 

*Amazing. *


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 26, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Wow. It does insane things like use a visual interface to access your programs, let you watch t.v. on your computer, and connect your computer to a printer. It can also automatically back-up your system and you can use WindowsXP compatible software with this Windows7.
> 
> *Amazing. *



lol


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 26, 2009)

Too bad you have to pay for it and that it is a repository for viruses, worms, and trojans.


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2009)

Let's see. For full functionality with the stripped down version, I'll need 45 gigs of hard drive space, 3 gigs of RAM, and "and a processor capable of hardware virtualization with Intel VT or AMD-V turned on". 

That means I'd just have to add 2.5 gigs to my desktop (and probably a new processor and motherboard; I think the hard drive is ok) or 2 gigs to my laptop (processor is ok, but I might need a new hard drive). Or I can stay with XP on the desktop and a Vista/Linux mix on the laptop.


----------



## historyb (Jun 26, 2009)

My wife just ask me why it was called windows 7, without thinking I said because it worse than the first 7 versions


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 26, 2009)

Obviously capitalism is a failed system, and what we need is a small cadre of illuminati to tell the world what computer OS they have to use. Because there could not _possibly_ be any worth in an OS that 98% of the world uses, and that every major corporation has invested in purchasing.

If only business and everyone would just do what l33t boys tell them.


----------



## historyb (Jun 26, 2009)

They are when they use Windows


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 27, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> My operating system is free, and it looks just as snappy as Windows 7 and is 100 times more secure.



Secure from what? Viruses? Intrusions? Who is protecting the infrastructure that you connect your Linux machine from? What system do you have in place to detect intrusions on your network?

You'd be surprised to learn how far in front of the field Microsoft is because they've been defending against hackers and hostile nation states for a number of years.

Look for Microsoft to start giving away tools to protect home desktops for free very soon.


----------

